# New Year, so more Mezquite Resorteras



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

I got my first resortera when I was five years old, but when I became a teenager I stopped using them. I was told that I was too old to "play" with them, althought they were not a toy for me. I started to listen to rock music, watch music videos, play videogames, go to disco parties and look for a girlfriend, so I forgot about slingshots. I also started to attend middle school and also started to ditch school or skip clasess when possible. We used a slang word for ditching school it was "la Yesca" and the boys and girls who skipped school where called "yesqueros". I had a lot of fun, skipping school and sometimes, even skipping classes by jumping the fence of my middle school that was located right by the end of my town. Those were the days...
A few days ago when I started to work on this fork I notice that it had an almost perfect shape like a "Y" or as we say in Spanish a "ye". I recalled those days when I stopped using slingshots, to attend middle school and my teenage career as a "yesquero" and I tought why not to called it "La YESKA". La YESKA is made of mezquite and it fits petty good in my hand. It is the first one that I make with this shape, but I think is not going to be the last one, well I hope so













__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content














As a teenager, I used to think that old people did not understand teenagers. A few days ago, I was walking by the Lerma river bank and I came across some old folks whose ages are sixty to eighty years old. They said hello to me and we started chatting about their good old days. One of they started to talk about ditching school when he was young and used the word "yesca" and refered to the boys and girls of his time as"yesqueros". I thought that the that slang word was used only by my generation and later, I was wrong. No wonder in Mexico, we call the people who has retired "jubilados" (jubilees). I had thought, I had retired from the slingshot world when I became a teenager years ago. Yeah right !! No way!! I just took a break, but I am back. As always any comments will be highly appreciated. FELIZ AÑO NUEVO. HAPPY NEW YEAR.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Nice Forks -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Man that's an absolutely resortera fina! Another wonderful effort from a master maker.....the name brings to mind a boy who has skipped school and is enroute to the fishing hole with his rod, dog, and slingshot.

I like everything you put up as I feel our slingshot philosophy is nearly identical, but I really like this one. Just the right size, a good even fork of the strong mesquite tree, and the name of someone who is getting away from the dailly gring of responsibility to have a good time outside. All of these combine to make what I feel is a really good slingshot made in the traditional Mexican style. A good, strong piece that stays true to your heritage and values!

Xidoo, I didn't become serious about slingshots until I was in my late twenties. I didn't get into video games or chasing women too much, but I never really learned/was taught about them until trying them out of curiousity as an adult. The rest is now history, though I do wish I had been able to be shooting all this time. So, we are alike in this manner also.

I really like your slingshots and this one is yet another strong piece you've shared today. I'm looking forward to seeing more of yours in the future!


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

beautiful fork....


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Love that Mezquite, wish we had some up here in NY. Great work Z, you have a good eye for great forks.
Philly


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Me gusta esta horqueta, y como tira? Y los resortes son fuertes?

I like this fork and how does it shoot? And the tubes are they strong?


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

Very nice Xidoo!!! Honestly, my favorite from you yet, you are definitely going about it the right way. I absolutely love the perfect Y shape (good find) and the grain accents. The overall coloration is very beautiful. IT looks great in the hand, and once again good choice with the tubes. Overall, if I have any say, excellent job!









Thank you for sharing once again, and good little story about your childhood. I love your charisma you bring to every post.

Nico, ya no necesito que traducción al inglés de sus diálogos en español, I've Got mi confianza traductor de guardia!
















Take Care - John


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

What can i say? Perfect! I love how you give your forks names, it gives them a personal touch!


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

Thats a good looking resortera you have there mate.


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Very nice that's a beautiful fork, great work.
Martin


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

I like it to


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Tu resortera es muy macho y lindo. Me gusto mucho. Buena suerte con La Yeska!


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

Love the story, Always look forward to these threads that you make and the slingshots that you present, Fine work.


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

love them. Perfect shape for a natural


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

Your mesquite forks never fail to impress, man they are beautiful. And now I know that in High School I was a yesqueros! Many things to do more fun than school.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks guys for all your kind comments. I could not expect less from you... Saludos,


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Slingshot great bro!

Now I know a better term to describe how the puny morrisquillos lol!

And I must comment on the forum peers even when resources areremarkable photographic oxide, fail to do justice to their slingshots,are more beautiful than they appear. as I've had the pleasure ofmeeting and works dioxide last year lol!


----------



## dhansen (Aug 31, 2010)

Tremenda resortera. Me imagino que tira muy bien. Bien hecho.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

jmplsnt said:


> Man that's an absolutely resortera fina! Another wonderful effort from a master maker.....the name brings to mind a boy who has skipped school and is enroute to the fishing hole with his rod, dog, and slingshot.
> 
> I like everything you put up as I feel our slingshot philosophy is nearly identical, but I really like this one. Just the right size, a good even fork of the strong mesquite tree, and the name of someone who is getting away from the dailly gring of responsibility to have a good time outside. All of these combine to make what I feel is a really good slingshot made in the traditional Mexican style. A good, strong piece that stays true to your heritage and values!
> 
> ...


Hey jmplsnt,
I used my slingshots very close to the river bank and I did not had a dog nor did go fishing.. There was this great place where I could shoot Inca doves and little lizards. Now the place is packed with people on weekends and there is a police camera close by in a high pole. At the time I used slingshots bought at the mercado and they were very dangerous, since they had the tendency to break at any time. I stopped going to this spot for shooting when I was in middle school since I was told by my parents and friends that I was too old to use slingshots. They were wrong, now I like them more than before, and I really enjoy making them as much as to shoot with them. Saludos.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Nico said:


> Me gusta esta horqueta, y como tira? Y los resortes son fuertes?
> 
> I like this fork and how does it shoot? And the tubes are they strong?


Orale nico, 
It shoots pretty good, the resortes are very strong and they shoot very good. Saludos.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

BaneofSmallGame said:


> Very nice Xidoo!!! Honestly, my favorite from you yet, you are definitely going about it the right way. I absolutely love the perfect Y shape (good find) and the grain accents. The overall coloration is very beautiful. IT looks great in the hand, and once again good choice with the tubes. Overall, if I have any say, excellent job!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey John,
Thanks man for your comments, I like to bring to the forum the reasons of making a slingshot or how is related to my experience with slingshots. It is good to know that you do not need Nico anymore to translate you. Nico now, you have more time to make more or you great resorteras ese. Saludos,


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> I like it to


Thanks for your comments, this is why I like to share what I do at home with a branch of mezquite. I tried to make forks that are balanced between natural and ergonomic. The shape of the branch guides me to final result all the time. Saludos.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

philly said:


> Love that Mezquite, wish we had some up here in NY. Great work Z, you have a good eye for great forks.
> Philly


I could say that I spend time looking for the best shape branch in a mezquite. I do not like the idea of cutting down a branch that is going to go to waste, after all mesquites take a long time to grow and I love these trees. Saludos.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Frodo said:


> What can i say? Perfect! I love how you give your forks names, it gives them a personal touch!


Hey Frodo,
Thanks, for your words. I try to find names that are related to my personal experiences and how slingshots had enriched my life. I make my forks always a following they natural shape and without tracing a patter or using electric machines to do the job. Saludos.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Gib said:


> Love the story, Always look forward to these threads that you make and the slingshots that you present, Fine work.


Orale Gib,
Thanks man, I happy to know that you like what I write about my forks and the final result. It is nice to receive this criteria from a slingshot maker. Saludos.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

mxred91 said:


> Your mesquite forks never fail to impress, man they are beautiful. And now I know that in High School I was a yesqueros! Many things to do more fun than school.


mxred91,
It is good to know that you like my mezquite resorteras, I am honored to read it. I think that the little story about ditching school, brought you back memmories, that is good. YOU YESQUERO!!


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Chepo69 said:


> Slingshot great bro!
> 
> Now I know a better term to describe how the puny morrisquillos lol!
> 
> And I must comment on the forum peers even when resources areremarkable photographic oxide, fail to do justice to their slingshots,are more beautiful than they appear. as I've had the pleasure ofmeeting and works dioxide last year lol!


Orale Chepo,
It is good to know that I have increased your Spanish vocabulary. Thanks man for your comments on my resorteras, comming from one of the best natural makers in the forum that is quite a compliment. I did not know that photography did not make justice on how my slingshots really look like. Saludos cua.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

dhansen said:


> Tremenda resortera. Me imagino que tira muy bien. Bien hecho.


Hola dhansen,
Gracias por tu opinion. Si, la canija tira muy bien y se siente muy ergonomica en la mano. Saludos.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Excellent work!


----------

